# Croc found in Trinity River... BEWARE



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

Guys, I spotted it this weeekend lurking in some weeds. Please be careful out there!!!

JakeBrake


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

good one :cheers:


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I think I read somewhere that those were recently introduced from China....


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

yea, and their skin makes for high quality footwear also!!!!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I saw a pink one in the ditch down in Matagorda last Friday. Not quite as big though.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

SHOOT IT!!!! LOL!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Pretty sure that Crock has a mate, too!!!


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

CHIThwell:..........I KNEW IT WAS JUST A MATTER OF TIME


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> SHOOT IT!!!! LOL!


X2 ... I don't think there's any limit on those too ! Lol


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I hope they find the other one.


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*Corc*

A PINK Croc!!!! OMG, have they no pride? Woops, maybe it was Pride day they lost it!


----------

